#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  怎樣在樂園使用按讚的功能？

## 安緹亞默爾

怎樣在樂園使用按讚的功能呢？看到好文章想按讚，卻找不到按讚的鍵，
嘗試過找解答，但找不到。是要怎樣才能用這功能？
求解答，謝謝><

----------


## 雪麒

> 怎樣在樂園使用按讚的功能呢？看到好文章想按讚，卻找不到按讚的鍵，
> 嘗試過找解答，但找不到。是要怎樣才能用這功能？
> 求解答，謝謝><


只有發帖10篇以上才可點讚哦～請再多發幾篇帖子即可使用點讚的功能～

更多Q&A請見 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55741

----------

